# Cough/Sneeze & Duramycin Not Working



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Barred Rock (2 1/2 yr. old) has been doing this cross between a sneeze & a cough for about 2 weekw. I've been adding the duramycin in her water for 10 days now. She's not getting any better. I always put raw apple cider vinegar in their water. Since Macie's been doing this sneeze thing, I've been putting in the duramycin. Eyes are not watery looking but she sounds wheezy congested. Not sure what else to do for her. I don't want the rest of the girls to get sick either of course. She still runs around with the rest and eats okay. Not the most agreeable chicken to be able to handle to be able to physically be able to give her med. At least not without some serious manhandling to hold her still anyway. Anything else I can try for her since this other antibiotic doesn't seem to be doing a thing for her?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I have used vetRx, it's all natural.. I have 2 cockerels and a pullet seperated past 3 days, and they are showing great improvement, I caught them as soon as they started rattling, and sneezing. It's worth a shot. I'll take a pic of bottle. I put 2 drops in their mouth and a drop in each nostril, 2 x a day. I got it at Atwoods. But any feed store should carry it. It's a bright yellow box.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got that! Thank you! Wasn't sure if it would work or not. Just know that other med wasn't doing much. I scoped out my tractor supply store taking mental inventory of everything they have that I hopefully will not need.  Now, if I can hang on tight enough to my little feathered crab butt to give her the goods.  Many, many thanks again Cogburn! You're awesome!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Whew! Good thing I had dawned my faithful old heavy flannel jacket! I had to pry her claws back out of my jacket after I finally got the drops in. One nail was literally stuck. Ya, Macie REALLY loves me now.  Oh my, the things we do for our "kids."  Tough love.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope it helps !!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Macie is still sneezing and congested sounding. Tried the garlic for their water and they wouldn't touch it. Back to using the raw cider vinegar in their water. Did get some plain garlic powder I can sprinkle in their food. I'm at a loss as to what more to do. Help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just posted on other thread....


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Any news 7chicks?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's the same. Still congested sounding. Still sneezing. =( Runs around with the others to forage when I let them out in the afternoon. I look at that as a good sign. Just that coughing sneezing makes me worrisome. Thanks for asking Italy-Dan.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I Use VetRx and i love it and it works


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using the VetRx for a bit now. She hasn't gotten any better. I give it to her straight with the dropper down the hatch. I get quite the evil eye afterwards for it.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I've been using the VetRx for a bit now. She hasn't gotten any better. I give it to her straight with the dropper down the hatch. I get quite the evil eye afterwards for it.


Are you putting a drop in each nostril too?
May have been a little late when you started it, it's always worked for me, I start as soon as I see or hear a change. Hope she shakes the sneeze/cough. Good luck, fingers still crossed.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Keep us informed 7chicks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I do put a drop in each nostril too. She sneezes like crazy after for awhile.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope she gets better soon 7chicks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Chickencrumpet. I sure do too. At least she's not getting any worse. Doesn't help we've had such a wet fall here this year. We get a couple days of dry weather then get blasted again with nonstop rain. Their run is damp even though I have it wide open to dry out whenever I am home during the day. We have clay dirt at my house too so that really hangs onto the moisture even more. =/


----------

